# 2019 AGR card/coupons



## Bex (Jan 26, 2019)

I haven't yet received my 2019 AGR membership card, which is OK because the old one is good through February, but I'm more concerned that my coupons are not yet in my account. I reached S+ for 2019 in November of last year, which is the same as I did in the previous year, but I really recall my upgrades hitting immediately after I attained it. Have others received their cards and/or coupons?

(This was meant for the AGR forum... mods could you please move?)

Edited again: thanks!


----------



## bratkinson (Jan 26, 2019)

Not to worry...  I usually get my AGR card about mid-February every year.  And, as you indicated, your existing card is good until Feb 28th.

I presume the reason they seem to be 'late' is to allow 2-3 weeks for all December travel to be posted and tiers determined.   Add another 3-4 weeks to get all the cards made, including printing which shows your AGR status.

I don't watch my coupons except when I want to use one or two.   But I'd expect them to be posted about the same time the AGR cards are mailed.


----------



## Bex (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm not worried, I more just wondered if mine were late or if this is just the way things are done now (the coupons were definitely deposited earlier last year as a couple expired in November, a year after I received them).


----------



## Bex (Jan 28, 2019)

Looks like the card arrived today... we'll see about the coupons.


----------



## bratkinson (Jan 28, 2019)

My card arrived today as well.  I'm surprised it's so early.  In checking my AGR account, no coupons yet.  Go figure.


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 28, 2019)

For the first time in about 7 or 8 years I did not qualify for status with AGR this year. I took a trip to DC and two to NYP, but as an employee. So that was free. I didn't take many paid trips this past year. I 3 paid round trips to Boston and a paid round trip to Harrisburg. This year should be different.


----------



## pennyk (Feb 2, 2019)

I received my 2019 (Select Executive) AGR packet a week or so ago.  This morning I noticed that the card that was enclosed was a 2018 card with an expiration date of 2/28/19.  I phoned AGR and was told that by mistake, last year's cards were sent out and I should be receiving a replacement card.  

I checked with a friend who is also SE.  It happened to him also.


----------



## JRR (Feb 2, 2019)

pennyk said:


> I received my 2019 (Select Executive) AGR packet a week or so ago.  This morning I noticed that the card that was enclosed was a 2018 card with an expiration date of 2/28/19.  I phoned AGR and was told that by mistake, last year's cards were sent out and I should be receiving a replacement card.
> I checked with a friend who is also SE.  It happened to him also.


Maybe it’s just Select Executive. I got my Select Plus and it was the correct card.


----------



## jis (Feb 2, 2019)

The Select Plus Card that I received is for the correct year.


----------



## Anderson (Feb 2, 2019)

pennyk said:


> I received my 2019 (Select Executive) AGR packet a week or so ago.  This morning I noticed that the card that was enclosed was a 2018 card with an expiration date of 2/28/19.  I phoned AGR and was told that by mistake, last year's cards were sent out and I should be receiving a replacement card.
> 
> I checked with a friend who is also SE.  It happened to him also.


Happened to me as well.  Called in and a replacement is supposedly en route.  I gathered that it was a Select Executive issue.

Now, if it had come with a free time warp back a year, I'd be in CA for the last run of the PPC again...


----------



## tim49424 (Feb 20, 2019)

I’ve not received my AGR Select packet for 2019 yet nor am I worried about it. I’m sure it’ll come by the end of the month.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 20, 2019)

Got my New BOA AGR Card today,good till 2024..

New type of Card with Laser printed Name and #s, no raised Letters or #s.


----------



## TinCan782 (Feb 20, 2019)

Bob Dylan said:


> Got my New BOA AGR Card today,good till 2024..
> 
> New type of Card with Laser printed Name and #s, no raised Letters or #s.


Got one of those new style credit cards in December when my card showed a fraudulent transaction and was replaced (new account number). Within two weeks, the replacement card showed a fraudulent transaction and again had to be replaced with a new account number!


----------



## TinCan782 (Feb 20, 2019)

Still waiting for my replacement AGR card. I expect drop back down to Select from Plus this year. Expires at the end of February.


----------



## tim49424 (Feb 22, 2019)

tim49424 said:


> I’ve not received my AGR Select packet for 2019 yet nor am I worried about it. I’m sure it’ll come by the end of the month.


It came today.


----------



## bratkinson (Mar 1, 2019)

I got my AGR card about a month ago.  But as of 12:40AM on 3/1, no sign of the coupons that should be added to my account.   

Has anybody gotten the annual allocation of Select/Select Plus/Select Executive companion and upgrade coupons yet?


----------



## tim49424 (Mar 1, 2019)

bratkinson said:


> I got my AGR card about a month ago.  But as of 12:40AM on 3/1, no sign of the coupons that should be added to my account.
> Has anybody gotten the annual allocation of Select/Select Plus/Select Executive companion and upgrade coupons yet?


Mine are there, yes.


----------



## jis (Mar 1, 2019)

FrensicPic said:


> Got one of those new style credit cards in December when my card showed a fraudulent transaction and was replaced (new account number). Within two weeks, the replacement card showed a fraudulent transaction and again had to be replaced with a new account number!


The BoA card is by far the most fraud prone card I have ever had. And just that card. I have no problems at all with the half a dozen other cards I have. It got so bad that I had to simply remove all automatic charges from that card. It was getting to be a pain re-setting them up after each new card was issued by BoA. Fingers crossed the current one has passed the four month mark without getting a fraud replacement.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 1, 2019)

jis said:


> The BoA card is by far the most fraud prone card I have ever had. And just that card. I have no problems at all with the half a dozen other cards I have. It got so bad that I had to simply remove all automatic charges from that card. It was getting to be a pain re-setting them up after each new card was issued by BoA. Fingers crossed the current one has passed the four month mark without getting a fraud replacement.


I’m coming up on the 1 year mark on one of mine. Last year I switched most auto pays to the other AGR card - which has not, yet, suffered multiple fraud issues.


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 1, 2019)

jis said:


> The BoA card is by far the most fraud prone card I have ever had. And just that card. I have no problems at all with the half a dozen other cards I have. It got so bad that I had to simply remove all automatic charges from that card. It was getting to be a pain re-setting them up after each new card was issued by BoA. Fingers crossed the current one has passed the four month mark without getting a fraud replacement.


The two consecutive fraud incidents were the first since AGR moved from Chase to BofA.


----------



## jis (Mar 1, 2019)

FrensicPic said:


> The two consecutive fraud incidents were the first since AGR moved from Chase to BofA.


Mine were all in 2018. There was no problem before that.


----------



## bratkinson (Mar 1, 2019)

tim49424 said:


> Mine are there, yes.


I just checked.  My coupons are now in my account.  I vaguely recall they used to come the last week of February.  Considering I got an email from AGR earlier today announcing all my benefits for the year, it would make sense that the coupons would have been put in my account, too.


----------



## tim49424 (Mar 2, 2019)

bratkinson said:


> I just checked.  My coupons are now in my account.  I vaguely recall they used to come the last week of February.  Considering I got an email from AGR earlier today announcing all my benefits for the year, it would make sense that the coupons would have been put in my account, too.


I first qualified for Select status in October 2017.  I got the digital coupons plus lounge passes that expired on March 1, 2018, then in late February, I received my packet which included my Select card and my new coupons/passes, expiring March 1, 2019, so I expected the same last month.  I also discovered that a trip I took a few weeks ago counts towards 2020 Select.  I wasn't quite sure how that worked until now.  I did take a trip in February, 2018, but had forgotten what year the TQP had been credited for.


----------

